# oh please pray



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

a few hours ago my daughter called me (she lives in Seattle), she took our 2 year old grandson in to see the doctor, he has had a cold and they haven't been able to get him well, the doctor looked at little Ethan, took blood and told my daughter to take him to emergency, when she got to the hospital they took little Ethan back and did more blood work, as of now his body isn't regenerating red blood cells they have moved him to Children's Hospital in Seattle, they will be doing a blood transfusion, apparently his body is so weak that his little heart has had to work harder and now he has a heart murmur, she mentioned something about normal blood level is 36 and Ethan's is a 3. We have one very sick grandson, please pray for him, I am praying for him and need your prayers. I will find out more later and will update you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula i will definitely keep little Ethan in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Please update when you can.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! Please keep us updated


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, my heart and prayers are with your grandson, Ethan, and the rest of his family.

I am unable to type much ...but , phone me any time you want or need to talk. I would call you, but, am guessing you need to keep the phone line open for now.

All my love to you, darling friend, Paula.


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Praying for precious little Ethan!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry! I'll be praying for your grandson right away Paula!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

The Power of Prayer is MIGHTY! Praying for Ethan, his parents, you and all the caregivers!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Paula, tons of prayer coming your way!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying hard for Ethan and his family.....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no Paula, how scary. Prayers sent for your little man.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh dear, this is scary. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: Keep us updated.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Sending positive thoughts, my heart dropped when I read this, Everything has to be OK.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, you must be so worried and your daughter must be so scared. Lots of prayers going out to little Ethan and your whole family.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your family.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula,
So very sorry to hear this news and will certainly be keeping your grandson in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Ethan and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Paula....this is so hard and so horrible. I will join in the efforts of all your many friends to send loving, healing thoughts to your precious Ethan. I can't imagine the agony you are in right now...hugs to you, dear friend....trust my intuition, Ethan will recover very quickly. This is just some weird fluke....I promise he will be better in three days. Hold on.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just saw this and I'm so sorry. Poor little Ethan. I'm glad your daughter got him to the doctor and hospital. He's where he needs to be and I know they're doing everything they can to help him and they will. Kids are very resilient and bounce back so much better than adults do. Sending tons of prayers. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Holding Ethan up in prayer as well as praying for strength for you and your family Paula.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rayer:How Scary! Sending prayers. rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- of course I am praying for little Ethan and holding my prayer angel (the one you sent me) to feel even closer to God. In your heart you know that the Lord will look after Ethan and that all of our prayers will work miracles for this sweet, precious boy.

I wish I could be there to give you a hug and that we could sit or kneel and pray together, but you know that the Lord is listening to our prayers and watching over Ethan.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry to read this and know how scary it can be when our grandchildren are so ill. I'm lifting him up in prayer and believing in his healing. Lifting you up also. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very scary Paula. Keeping little Ethan in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here's the text update
we found out his body can produce new cells that is good but still waiting for the rest of the results before we can start the transfusion that text was at 7:47 pm
a few minutes ago she sent me a phone photo of Ethan getting his blood transfusion, it's going to be a long night for them, this may sound a bit crazy to some but I have a peace and a calm spirit I know it's because of all the prayers and good thoughts coming our way, God is a mighty God, to God be all Glory.
Thank you for being there, I will update you as soon as I hear anything. I LOVE YOU


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers going Ethan's way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, quick prayers going up for Ethan, you, the parents & the staff who are caring for him. "Lord, in your mercy, hear our prayer!"
Big hugs all around.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandson. Will keep little Ethan and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> The Power of Prayer is MIGHTY! Praying for Ethan, his parents, you and all the caregivers!


AMEN! Praying also!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, so sorry to hear this. I'm sending lots of prayers for little Ethan.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to read this and will say prayers for your little GS Ethan that his health will improve.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Paula prayers are on the way for your precious Ethan, prayers from us all.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Prayers that Ethan is doing well this morning and continues to improve.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending prayers for your grandson! Paula huge hugs for you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news that he is producing new cells. Hoping all continues to improve.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Paula..I'm just seeing this! be assured the prayers are going out for your little grandson! I certainly know first-hand the power of prayer for they've certainly helped me thru..... and I know you know thei power as well. Hold on to that and believe God has his healing hand on your little Ethan!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Prayers for Ethan's quick recovery and hugs for you, Paula!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have little Ethan in my thoughts and sending prayers your way. I pray they figure out what is causing this and it is very treatable.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for a quick recovery for little Ethan.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back this eve to see if you might post an up-date on that precious grandson. Much love, prayers continue!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Ethan.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in. ❤❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Paula, I pray that Ethan is better today. Thank goodness for the Dr that sent them to the ER. I'm sure you are frantic being so far away, but your prayers are heard.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless them.. I know you are scared to death and don't know which way to turn. Will be keeping everyone in my prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness Paula, I will certainly be praying for little Ethan!! and for all of your family. I hope all is looking up today with his blood work and that he feels a little stronger after the transfusion:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

update
Ethan is in the cancer ICU, they ran tests on his blood and can rule out Leukemia, and his one marrow is producing and making red blood cells, they gave him 4 transfusions waited and then took another blood test, his blood level is still low so they are doing another transfusion this afternoon
My daughter Charity said Ethan is doing much better today, he is playing with toys in bed, yesterday he couldn't even lift his little head, the doctor's have told my daughter they have three blood disease's they are checking on right now, Ethan's daddy has struggled all his life with low iron, he has told the doctor he was told it was a blood disorder his family has had back in Porteugal, the doctors are checking that as well.
I'll keep you updated
Thanks for your prayers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> update
> Ethan is in the cancer ICU, they ran tests on his blood and can rule out Leukemia, and his one marrow is producing and making red blood cells, they gave him 4 transfusions waited and then took another blood test, his blood level is still low so they are doing another transfusion this afternoon
> My daughter Charity said Ethan is doing much better today, he is playing with toys in bed, yesterday he couldn't even lift his little head, the doctor's have told my daughter they have three blood disease's they are checking on right now, Ethan's daddy has struggled all his life with low iron, he has told the doctor he was told it was a blood disorder his family has had back in Porteugal, the doctors are checking that as well.
> I'll keep you updated
> Thanks for your prayers


Paula - thanks so much for updating us. I'm so glad that Ethan's doing much better today. Charity must feel better about that...nothing worse than seeing your child so helpless...but I know it's worrisome not to know what's going on. Praying for the little man and that they figure what it is and that it's easily treatable. Seems like the hereditary issue might well be the cause. Sending you all lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hugs Paula,

I hope they get to the bottom of this soon, so you sweet grandson can get back to being a kid. It has got to be possitive that he is producing red cells and that the have ruled out cancer.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...i am just able to read this. I am so sorry. I will most certainly add little Ethan to my prayer list! Hugs to you all!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent.
A friend of mine that lives in AZ took her daughter to the hospital your grandson is in. He will be receiving top notch care.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, I'm so sorry your family is going thru this with your precious little gr'son. I know you must be beside yourself with worry.
I'm praying for the precious Ethan for a quick diagnosis and help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

UPDATE
QUESS WHAT, ETHAN IS HOME:chili::chili: THEY SENT HIM HOME TONIGHT, HE IS ON A IRON SUPPLEMENT FOR NOW, HE WILL SEE THE SPECIALIST ON THURSADY, THEY ARE STILL TRYING TO FIGURE THIS OUT, THEY ARE LEANING TOWARDS HIS DADDDY'S HERTIAGE FOR NOW.
MY CHARITY IS EXSHAUSTED AND SCARED, I SHARED WITH HER HOW WE ARE ALL PRAYING FOR THEM AND JESUS IS WITH HER, OF COURSE SHE'S SCARED ALL THE WHAT IF'S:w00t: SHE NEEDS REST, AND SO DOES GRANDMA:blink: LOL I'LL TALK WITH HER TOMORROW UNLESS SHE CALLS ME TONIGHT
I WAS ABLE TO TALK TO LITTLE ETHAN FOR A MOMENT, HE JUST WANTS TO GO TO BED:wub: GOD HAS HEARD ALL OF OUR PRAYERS, I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON WHAT THE DOCTOR'S COME UP WITH
I JUST CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR BEING THEIR FOR ME AND MY FAMILY I LOVE YOU


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Paula, when my son was very little he had a seizure. We were on our way to from the church to the reception in a wedding where my husband was Best Man. We ended up spending the time at UCLA medical center. The doctors callously said to me, "It could be meningitis." Well, it was nothing more than a combination of high excitement and low blood sugar. They tried to keep him on various meds that just made him sick. I stopped the meds, and he never had another seizure.

I know, in my heart, that Ethan will pull through this as if nothing ever happened. Just, please, don't let the prescribers of drugs scare your daughter into giving him drugs. 

My heart is with you, but with great optimism. The drugs doctors are so quick to give are every bit as bad as street drugs...just legal.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Home? Oh yay! I hope they figure it out soon and it is easily treatable. Continued prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I had no idea when I came back on this thread that I would see such amazing news. HOME:chili::chili: I can't believe it. I know you're all so happy to have him home but entirely drained from all the stress. Get some rest and hoping they figure out what it is and what will prevent him from another episode like this. Night!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear he is home and doing well!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news that he's home and doing so well! what a scary day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very good news! Praying that it will be nothing serious and the specialist will have answers on Thursday!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So great. That is fantastic news.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a relief!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this and had to read through, I'm so glad the news is better....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paul -- such wonderful news that Ethan is better and is home. Now we just have to find out what is causing this and how to treat it.

God is great; God is good and God is watching over little Ethan. Continuing to send prayers for this precious boy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, just checking in and so happy w/this wonderful answer to prayer! I look forward to hearing more about the cause as my little g-son is anemic. I thought it might be because they are a vegetarian/vegan family. Both of my girls were anemic as babies & toddlers & they got liver almost every other day! I cooked it fresh & ground it myself w/peas/cottage cheese, carrots, so not sure why. 
I am so happy for all of you!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back, Paula. Praying all's going well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that Ethan is back home. I will continue to pray for him and your family.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw your post, Paula! Happy to hear Ethan is home now! That's great news! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Paula, I am so happy Ethan is home!! I have been praying my heart out for him and that he continue to improve. poor little bunny has been through the ringer:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Paula, I'm so thrilled to hear that Ethan is home! What wonderful news! I hope that the cause of the anemia is found soon. 

It's interesting that there is a history in his daddy's family and that they are from Portugal. My hubby has some Portuguese, and our son also has difficulty keeping up his red blood cell count and no one knows why. He's been turned away from giving blood because of it, and at first they said it was due to him giving blood. He isn't allowed to give blood until his count is high enough, but he has had difficulty keeping it up. I may have to do some research on hubby's family tree, if it's possible. His grandfather was adopted, so that may complicate things. Anyway, that may be where we need to focus our attention since the doctors seem to be flummoxed, so thank you for the information.

But for right now, I'm in the happy dance mode hearing Ethan is doing so well! Hugs to your family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Paula, checking in to see how little Ethan is doing-- still praying. Hope you are OK scares like that can knock you for a loop!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thursday is the big day to find out more results from the tests, Charity said Ethan still looks a bit pale but he's playing and being himself, I'll update on Thursday, thank you so much for your prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for good news today!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Guess who's coming to my house today, it's little Ethan and his big brother Copper:chili::smootch: I'm excited to see them, we are having a family Easter tomorrow, it's been sooooooooo long since I've seen everyone. Be prepared for pictures soon lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Guess who's coming to my house today, it's little Ethan and his big brother Copper:chili::smootch: I'm excited to see them, we are having a family Easter tomorrow, it's been sooooooooo long since I've seen everyone. Be prepared for pictures soon lol


Great news, Paula. I know you're looking forward to it. Did the doctors ever give a report on Ethan last Thursday?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Update on Ethan*

UPDATE
Hello! I am Paula's daughter, Charity. My mom has asked me to give an update to all of you who have been praying and keeping my son in your thoughts. I truly appreciate the support you have given my family!!!!

We went to the blood specialists at Children's Hospital on Thursday. He had more blood drawn to see how his red blood count is doing. His numbers are increasing, which of course we expected because of the 3 blood transfusions. This is great because it is allowing for his little body to have a chance to recover. This is a long process so we will continue to give him liquid iron twice a day for 4 months. We go back to the specialist in 30 days, as they expect most of the transfused blood to die off by then and we will know if his body is in recovery. Then at 4 months we will test to see if his body is having trouble absorbing iron or if he is producing the right size of blood cells (right now they are extremely small). So in a nut shell - he is healthy right now - it is just a waiting game to know what next steps will be and what potentially has caused this.

Thank you again for all your thoughts and prayers!!!
Charity


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula and Charity, our family will continue to keep Ethan in our prayers...that he will continue to stay healthy and the follow up tests stay positive. We wish you and your family a very Happy Easter, God Bless you all!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Paula, I've been sending prayers and positive thoughts your way from the minute I read your post. I hope the little Ethan is doing better and will get well very soon. Human body is amazing and I truly believe he's going to pull through.
How horrible it must be for your daughter to see her baby boy with all those transfusions .
Please keep us updated...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, we continue to hold little Ethan close in thought & prayer. I know it will continue to haunt you all for some time, at least until you know he is improving well, and what the cause is. 
I am so happy you can be together for Easter---I look fwd. to those pics. 
How is Matilda doing now---has she settled?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to see this update and will continue to pray that his little body heals!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for the update. Will continue to pray for Ethan.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy to see that Ethan is doing much better now, sending more prayers for him.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Just reading this thread now. I'm glad that Ethan is doing better, I hope to see the pictures soon.  I'll keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well here's one picture I took of Ethan, he wasn't going to smile for anything:blush:, he still gets tired fast, and just doesn't have a lot of color in his face, he fell a sleep in grandma's arms:wub: but no one took a picture of it:angry:
Thanks for praying for my little Ethan he's still having a hard time bouncing back. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I'm just seeing this. Isn't Ethan a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry you, Charity and her family have been dealing with such a scary situation. I'm very happy to read your updates and glad Ethan has improved.
I will keep Ethan and your family in my prayers until we hear more in the future.
Sending my love to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Still thinking about little Ethan, hope he regains his strength soon. I am so glad that he is responding to treatment.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh how cute Ethan is!... Will be continuing prayers that he continues to feel better!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Paula, Ethan is such a doll boy!!!:wub: Now I have a face to put to my prayers rayer:rayer:rayer: I am praying he regains his strength soon and whatever treatment they decide is best for him brings about a full recovery!


----------

